# Tires for the trailer



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

Ok first is it legal to run LT truck tires on a RV trailer ? I have talk to 6 or 8 guys running LT tires on their RVs. They say that LTs last longer and are a better tire. Anybody know for sure?


----------



## bald eagle (Sep 6, 2005)

*tires for the trailer*

I have a 38' fifth wheel and i have always run the Maxxis Bravo 25/85 16 Commercial LT truck tires. Just put another set on last week. Love them and get great service out of them. I have run regular trailer tires and have not been near as happy as with the LT commercial truck tires. These are 10 ply with 3 ply sidewalls. First off there is nothing legal or illegal about using truck tires on a trailer. I would say it would depend on what size and weight you trailer is but since you are asking about LT tires I would assume you are talking about a good sized trailer with fair amount of weight. You should have no trouble. Good luck and happy trailering.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is an old post that is relevant



Tuff said:


> google Towmax and RV - Towmax are the brand of tires that the majority of travel trailers/5th wheels come with. They have earned the nickname "blowmax" and are most often referred to as "china bombs."
> 
> You didn't say what your application is, but I would guess a some sort of trailer. Make sure whatever tires you end up with have the appropriate load rating.
> 
> ...


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

Kenda stands for blowout in Chinese. Just saying.


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Michelin Rib are the best. 
Save some money and still get a very good tire- BFG commercial TA.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

"Light truck tires (LT) are sometimes used in RV applications but generally not on utility trailers. Light truck tires are a type of passenger vehicle tire and as such they are not built with as thick of a sidewall as trailer tires. A thicker sidewall allows a trailer tire to handle more vertical load. I recommend going with ST trailer tires. The ST stands for special trailer.

A trailer tire can fail for several reasons. Overloading a tire can cause it to fail. You are towing a lot of weight and if the tires are not rated high enough that would be the issue. Other common problems with tires is heat build-up which is the number 1 enemy of a tire. Because trailer tires have a thicker sidewall they can build up more heat when under inflated. That is why trailer tires should always be inflated to the maximum psi as indicated on the tire." - https://www.etrailer.com/question-59480.html


----------

